# Standard Chartered Bank in Dubai



## raddragon (Aug 1, 2013)

Has anyone used Standard Chartered Bank in Dubai? How easy is it to move money home via international transfer?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Bringing this up. Any experience with SC in UAE?

Their fees seem to be competitive for online banking and the Titanium credit card is perhaps one of the best product on the market.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I use SC, but I might be stupid... trying to do electronic transfers to the US was so complicated, they asked for these strange codes I'd never heard of (only used routing number when I banked with NBD). My first transfer was a large sum, and it was rejected after about 2 weeks and somewhere in all that I lost about 800dhs... never found it. After that I never did any electronic transfers.. I travel home often anyway, so I bring cash.

They also unknowingly signed me up for a credit card when I opened my personal loan. I only found out about 2 years later when I actually WANTED a CC from them.. they informed me I already had a card. I called them up, and they said yes, it was returned to the bank, and has always had a zero balance. It is now closed but because you didn't renew properly blah blah blah you have to wait 6 months to apply again.

Utterly ridiculous!!!!!


----------

